

No, It Really Is That Easy To Manipulate The New York Times - socialmediaisbs

I&#x27;ve been working in PR since 1999. One of the most common things I run into with startups is that, when I talk about sockpuppets or how stuff actually gets placed on TechCrunch (usually via an influential investor), there&#x27;s some skepticism.<p>That&#x27;s understandable, but also a little frustrating because the media is now so broken, that the way we WANT to think it works is not at all how it works.<p>So I included here a link to something I wrote this weekend concerning how easily The New York Times was manipulated by a group of religious extremists in upstate New York, right as an investigation began into a housing development they were building was revealed to have been approved via fradulent means:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bjmendelson.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;22&#x2F;thanks-to-kiryas-joel-new-york-times-hanukkah-is-cancelled&#x2F;<p>The lesson, at least I hope it is, should be clear: The media can be manipulated. The takeaway should be to change your perception of how the media works if you haven&#x27;t done so already. It IS who you know and how well you can manipulate those people. Unfortunately.
======
pearjuice
We are mere puppets of the system put in place by those with the biggest pay
checks.

